# Mardi Gras Manor New Orleans?



## SteveL (Jan 18, 2006)

Thinking about visitng NO in June and find Mardi Gras Manor is available. Anyone have any information about this resort since the Katrina clean-up? Also wondering about the pro's and con's of a tourist visit during late June- rainiest time of the year? Thanks    Steve


----------



## ran-ran (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mardi Gras Manor visitors of recent?*

Fellow NOLA lovers.

I was researching additional resorts to extend my stay in 2013 at the Quarter House and came across Mardi Gras Manor showing availability for the adjoining week. I found some recent reviews on RCI.com, no recent reviews on the TUG review page (two years old) and just one comment on the BBS saying it was a bit far from the action.

Has anyone out there stayed at the Mardi Gras Manor recently. If not, what resort would you rank in order of preference on your own personal list. 



SteveL said:


> Thinking about visitng NO in June and find Mardi Gras Manor is available. Anyone have any information about this resort since the Katrina clean-up? Also wondering about the pro's and con's of a tourist visit during late June- rainiest time of the year? Thanks    Steve


----------



## chapjim (Dec 29, 2011)

We stayed in Mardi Gras Manor pre-Katrina, the winter before.  Like many N.O. timeshares, it has a lot of character.  We stayed in a 2BR unit on the ground floor.  It was cozy but entirely adequate for two people in a town where you tend not to hang around the unit a lot.

I don't think Katrina bothered that part of the French Quarter much.  If it did, it would have been wind/rain damage rather than flooding and would have been repaired long ago.

Your biggest decision has to do with the location.  It is in the residential section of the French Quarter.  It is close to Esplanade, Frenchman's Street, the French Market and a bunch of restaurants and shops at that end of Decatur but probably ten blocks from the "entertainment" part of the French Quarter.  

Give them a call and talk about your arrival plans.  They have a very small office staff (pretty much one person) and you'll have to make arrangements for a late arrival.

If the alternative is not going to N.O., I'd take a week at MGM in a heartbeat.   However, I much prefer Quarter House or Club La Pension (currently closed for renovations).

We were in N.O. last summer for Memorial Day week.  It was hot but manageable.  We had no rain but that doesn't mean it doesn't rain in N.O. in May/June.  It can rain in N.O. anytime.  MGM has a pool but it wasn't very appealing.  Maybe it looks better in the summer.


----------

